# Einfacher Alpencross nach Venedig?



## soulslight (24. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich letztes Jahr meinen ersten Alpencross gefahren bin und so herrliche Erlebnisse und Bilder nach Hause gebracht habe, möchte meine Frau dieses Jahr auch in den Genuss eines solchen Erlebnisses kommen. Nun ist sie in sportlichen Belangen nicht so fit und auch nicht so leidensfähig wie ich. Außerdem hat sie sich als Zielort Venedig ausgesucht, da sie schon seit langem einmal die Wanderung München Venedig machen will, das ganze aber immer am Zeitfaktor scheitert. Ich kenne mich in den Ostalpen jetzt weniger gut aus und wollte deshalb hier mal nach Tips für Landschaftlich schöne und technisch einfache Routen fragen.

Danke schonmal im voraus.
Robert


----------



## RICO (24. März 2009)

Da gibt es den alten klassiker von Serac Joe. Bin ich vor Jahren auch schon mal gefahren.
Ist schön und wirklich einfach. Guckst Du hier:
www.mountainbike-magazin.de/reise/t...alpencross-berchtesgaden-venedig.256221.2.htm

Gruß RICO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulslight (24. März 2009)

@ rico: danke schonmal für den tip, auch wenn es wohl nicht in 6 tagen gehen wird. wir haben aber auch länger zeit und können uns die etappen schön einteilen.
weisst du denn auch gute unterkünfte unterwegs. ich würde ja hütten favorisieren.

danke


----------



## dede (24. März 2009)

Ich zitiere mal: "ist sie in sportlichen Belangen nicht so fit" und Felbertauern (Serac Route) vertragen sich mal so gar nicht und dürften wohl eher auf massive Ehekrise rauslaufen !!!
In jedem Fall werdet ihr einige Abschnitte in den Tälern verbringen statt die klassischen Übergänge zu machen (sehe ehrlich gesagt bei deiner Beschreibung kaum Alternativen zu Pfitscherjoch, Brenner oder Reschenpaß für die Alpenhauptkamm(!)überquerung). Der Rest ist ganz bestimmt machbar, die Varianten zahlreich und abhängig vom Zeitfaktor und evtl. persönlicher Vorlieben was z.B. die Benutzung von Seilbahnen etc. betrifft....
Nach deinem Eingangstext zu urteilen würde ich ehrlich gesagt den ersten Abschnitt der Via Claudia bis ins Vinschagu empfehlen um dann evtl. über Kaltern östlich der Etsch rüberzuqueren und von dort Richtung Lagunenstadt kurbeln. Ist zwar nicht gerade die Direttissima, aber damit denke ich wirst du möglichen zwischenmenschlichen Auseinandersetzungen aus dem Weg gehen !!!


----------



## tintinMUC (24. März 2009)

dede schrieb:


> Nach deinem Eingangstext zu urteilen würde ich ehrlich gesagt den ersten Abschnitt der Via Claudia bis ins Vinschagu empfehlen um dann evtl. über Kaltern östlich der Etsch rüberzuqueren und von dort Richtung Lagunenstadt kurbeln. Ist zwar nicht gerade die Direttissima, aber damit denke ich wirst du möglichen zwischenmenschlichen Auseinandersetzungen aus dem Weg gehen !!!


kann dem dede da nur beipflichten .. oder gleich am Brenner anfangen ... aber nicht wegen dem duty-free-shop da sondern weil es einiges an Strecke einspart, die man angenehm und sinnvoll in den Dolomiten einsetzen kann


----------



## Alex! (24. März 2009)

Alternative wäre noch der Großglockner
Habe ich 2007 auch nach Venedig überquert.

http://www.nobrakes.de/touren/chiemsee_venedig2007/Transalp_2007_Chiemsee-Venedig.htm

Eventuell findest du hier ein paar Ideen für deine Streckenführung.
Viel Spass beim Planen
Alex


----------



## soulslight (24. März 2009)

Danke an alle für eure bisherigen Anregungen. Was den Fitnessfaktor angeht, hoffe ich können wir dieses Jahr noch gut dran arbeiten und haben vor ein paar Wochen mit GA1 Training angefangen. Wie schon angedeutet ist sie was laufen/ wandern angeht eher als fit ein zu stufen (wanderungsoptio nach venedig) und bei schwächelnder radlkondition immer bereit zu schieben. wir machen das ganze ja auch gemütlich, also nicht auf einen rutsch, eher so in zwei wochen, mit pausen für wanderungen und ein paar gipfel unterwegs.was halt wichtig ist, ist dass die abfahrten nicht zu technisch sind und sie überfordern. und was die vorgeschlagenen routen angeht 1900 oder 2100 hm am ersten tag sind eindeutig zuviel, aber durch eine hütte oder ein refugio unterwegs ja auch auf 1,5 tage ausdehnbar, falls den eine unterkunft vorhanden ist, darum auch meine frage: wer kennt zu den routen auch die passenden unterkünfte sowohl im tal, als auch auf dem berg.

danke für jeden tip, der die ehekrise verhindert


----------



## Gusti (25. März 2009)

Durch Tirol würde ich das Geiseljoch (fast alles fahrbar) und dann das Pfitscherjoch (bergauf bei schlechter Technik ca. 1 Std. gemütlich schieben - bergab Forstweg) vorschlagen. Beide Übergänge sind landschaftlich ein Traum.  Von Sterzing eventuell den Radweg bis Bruneck und dann durchs Fanes über Limojoch (alles fahrbar) nach Cortina. Weiter kenn ich mich Richtung Venedig leider nicht aus.

lg
Bernd


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. März 2009)

Gusti schrieb:


> Durch Tirol würde ich das Geiseljoch (fast alles fahrbar) und dann das Pfitscherjoch (bergauf bei schlechter Technik ca. 1 Std. gemütlich schieben - bergab Forstweg) vorschlagen.



Der einfachste Weg durch Tirol durch ist die Filzenscharte oder das Stangenjoch, weil es unter 2000 m ist. Wenn man in Deutschland anfangen will, gibt's bei mir eine rel. einfache Route bis in den Pinzgau. Die ist landschaftlich sehr fesch und du stehst dann in Neukirchen und kannst dort auch in den Tauern rein und ist einfacher als die Variante über Hinterglemm.

Kuckst du München - Zell am See: http://www.kainer.net/mike/component/option,com_docman/task,cat_view/gid,59/Itemid,88/lang,germani/

Wobei der Tauern danach schon ein Hammer ist. Generell ist alles, was über 2000 m rauf geht schon recht heftig. Ich fahre dieses Jahr selber den Tauern. Diese Runde findest hier: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/232/65/lang,germani/. Hier gibts Infos zu der Gegend um die Rudolfshütte.
Wobei jetzt Neukirchen - Kals gar nicht so ein Hammer ist, wenn man auf der Rudolfhütte in der  Mitte der Etappe nächtigt und dann sein Radl oben drüber schiebt. Meine Strecke kann man auch sehr entschärft fahren. Anschließend kann man ähnlich, wie ich es geplant habe nach Südtirol fahren.


----------



## soulslight (26. März 2009)

tiroler und gusti, auch an euch danke schön für eure tips. ich werde alles aufnehmen und mit meiner frau durchsprechen und die tour gemeinsam planen, dann weiss sie zumindest auf dem papier was auf sie zukommen wird und kann mich nicht dafür haftbar machen


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. März 2009)

Servus!
Es hat soeben einer ne Plattform zum Zusammenklicken einer Transalp veröffentlicht. Brauchst einfach nur die Markierungen anklicken.

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/show.tour.new.jsp?network=transalp

Meine genannte Möglichkeit bei Hopfgarten - Windau - Oberwindau über die Filzenscharte zu fahren ist nicht drinnen, aber die Nächste: Das Stangenjoch. Die 3 Hauptmöglichkeiten durch den Tauern sind auch drinnen und somit ist die Bahn frei nach Venedig. Ist ähnlich dem Klickdings beim Buch Transalp. ... und finde ich recht gelungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. März 2009)

Die Filzenscharte dürfte aber deutlich bequemer in diese Richtung sein als das Stangenjoch. Ich würde die Variante bevorzugen, den Track kannst ja bei Tiroler runterladen. Im Pinzgau kommt´s ja eh wieder zusammen. Der einzige Vorteil an der Stangenjochvariante ist die Baumgartenalm, die ist wirklich eine sehr nette, urige Einkehr.


----------



## dede (27. März 2009)

.... alles schön und gut, aber wie kommt ihr danach auf halbwegs einfachem Wege durch die Tauern (oder grabt ihr da im Pinzgau grad nen neuen Tunnel für die Säumer, den ich noch nicht kenne) ???


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. März 2009)

dede schrieb:


> .... alles schön und gut, aber wie kommt ihr danach auf halbwegs einfachem Wege durch die Tauern (oder grabt ihr da im Pinzgau grad nen neuen Tunnel für die Säumer, den ich noch nicht kenne) ???


Der einfachste Weg geht Mittersill Matreier Tauernzhaus Matrei. Ist bei viel Zeit sicher gut machbar. Kuckst du.


----------



## dede (28. März 2009)

.... und damit wären wir wieder beim Thema Ehekrise.....


----------

